# help making a grade



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

hi everyone i need help with making some kinda grade i am making a 11' by 11' deck which on my low side is about 8'' off the ground where i plan to run my tack up to a switch yard that will be built on it what i need to know is how to make the grade from the ground level up to my decking. any idea's


Thanks Kevin


----------



## NedsTJ (Apr 4, 2008)

I guess that would depend on the grade you'd like to end up with, and what your timeframe for running is. With your 8" height difference, for a 1% grade you'll need about 800" of track (66ft), 2% = 33.3', whereas 3% or more would only require 20' or so. Also depends on how quickly you want to be running...I'd probably stick with no more than 2% myself, then I can just get about 4 2x6 x 8' and build a nice long ramp, LOL. Then come along later (my case...much later) and fill in with the landscaping. You could also do a double wall of brick or stone, and fill in the center to the right height. OR...and I like this one...get yourself and old screw type garage door opener and rig up a lift. Not only would it be a focal point...but would also be very cool.


----------



## SoCalStu (Dec 27, 2007)

Depending on the room you have, an approach ramp climbing up to a 20' diameter helix with tunnel (similar to the Tehachapi Loop here is So. Cal.) would be awesome to watch!!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SoCalStu on 29 Jun 2010 10:06 PM 
Depending on the room you have, an approach ramp climbing up to a 20' diameter helix with tunnel (similar to the Tehachapi Loop here is So. Cal.) would be awesome to watch!! 

But the tunnel and the Deck surface would be about the same elevation!


----------

